

Say Goodbye to the Password - kniht
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323585604579008620509295960.html

======
ianstallings
_Eye roll_. I've heard this ~20 years now. I welcome fingerprint readers
myself but I doubt they'll get the traction this article implies. Particularly
with the privacy-consciousness of the modern user.

